# Nicki Minaj OPI



## _tiffany (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't see a thread about this, so hopefully this is news to some.  Last week, I was listening to Drake's new song featuring Nicki Minaj and one of her verses goes, "Best legal team so the deals is ill, it’s Mac, OPI and a fragrance too" so I was wondering if she actually had a collaboration with OPI.  I Googled it and nothing came up then a few days ago I saw it posted on a website!  Nicki has a collection with OPI coming out in January 2012:





	Metal 4 Life:




	Pink Friday:




	Save Me:




	Fly:




	Did It On 'Em:




	Super Bass Shatter:




	Minis:




	Source: Colourfulvanity

  	I love the first three colors!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Oct 22, 2011)

omg pink friday looks amazing!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 22, 2011)

I just put up actual bottle pics of the collection on my blog today! hold on, and I'll see if I can upload it here


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 22, 2011)

here you guys go!




  	I'v got more info on my blog if you guys are interested ^_^ (the link is in my signature)


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks UrbanSweetheart--I saw that Pink Friday is not what it appears. That sucks because it looks so amazing in the pics.


  	Also thank you for doing a look inspired by Domestic Violence Awareness Month. Most people only think of October as Breast Cancer Awareness month. And that is a super great cause. However I don't think that most people realize just how many families are affected by domestic violence. They do not realize it happens in all income levels and all races.

  	Far too many children see things like what daddy is doing to mommy that they should never ever see. It is sad they live this way and many women are killed every year by the man that should protect them not beat them. Domestic violence is so under reported for many reasons. I am glad that there are many shelters for women to go to that will help and keep them safe and their location is not known. People just didn't talk about this stuff 30 yrs ago.

  	I am a survivor of domestic violence. My first husband even beat me when I was pregnant. Thank God I was able to leave when my son was 5 months old and I had my parents to take us in and support us until I could get a job. We lived there for 4 years and then I remarried to a great man and we will be celebrating our 25th anniversary this coming June.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 22, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Thanks UrbanSweetheart--I saw that Pink Friday is not what it appears. That sucks because it looks so amazing in the pics.
> 
> 
> Also thank you for doing a look inspired by Domestic Violence Awareness Month. Most people only think of October as Breast Cancer Awareness month. And that is a super great cause. However I don't think that most people realize just how many families are affected by domestic violence. They do not realize it happens in all income levels and all races.
> ...


  	Happy early anniversary & congrats to living life the way you should & moving on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I am also a survivor, so I totally understand...I had to deal with domestic violence for many, many years. People always seem to forget October is DVAM, so I had to do something to remind them and honor the cause! I'm happy people are more open about DV now, but it's still not* discussed enough, in my opinion...

  	Also, Pink Friday is SUCH a disappointment. I thought it was going to be holographic


----------



## _tiffany (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmm...it looks like the Pink Friday mini bottle looks different than the actual bottle pics you posted.  I'm crossing my fingers that the mini bottle is more accurate since it looks more sparkly.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 23, 2011)

_tiffany said:


> Hmm...it looks like the Pink Friday mini bottle looks different than the actual bottle pics you posted.  I'm crossing my fingers that the mini bottle is more accurate since it looks more sparkly.


  	according to OPI, that picture is inaccurate. The bottle pictures I posted are straight from OPI's facebook page. It looks like Pink Friday is going to be a creme


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

well i wish that pink friday looked like it does in the promo! very dissapointing!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well i wish that pink friday looked like it does in the promo! very dissapointing!


	I was very disappointed about the actual bottle pics...I reaaallly wanted a holographic polish


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I was very disappointed about the actual bottle pics...I reaaallly wanted a holographic polish



 	me too!!


----------



## _tiffany (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I saw those pictures posted on their Twitter too.  I was hoping it was an oversight and they photographed the wrong bottle or something, but nope...they confirmed it when I e-mailed them:

  	Quote: 	 		 			Thank you for your email. It is a creme bubble gum pink shade.



  	UGH!  The other version (whatever that picture may be) is so much prettier.  Oh well, I guess I'll only be buying two instead of three then.


----------



## pinkita (Oct 29, 2011)

me too! i thought it was a holographic polish!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 3, 2011)

Some swatches also from the Holland collection! How awesome that we get a Holland collection!
http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/55089/opi_introduceert_de_holland_collectie_in_hartje_amsterdam


----------

